# Help - what sex are my kittens?



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi.
I am hoping you can all clear this up for me..  
I have recently got kittens - they are now about 13 weeks old. 
When they came to me they were Alvin - a boy tabby and white and Britney - a girl black and white
On checking, I thought they looked like they were both girls, I checked their vaccination cards and they said they were both girls so I took them to the veterinary nurse to check.
The v nurse said she had her colleague with her as she hadn't sexed kittens before and the other nurse didn't really seem sure either.
They agreed they thought that the tabby and white was in fact a girl.
On checking the black and white one over for me - as she was the runt and didn't eat in her foster home, so half the size of her brother/sister, they said they thought she was a boy.
I am still not convinced - please let me know what you all think??

Thanks,


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

the tabby is a girl - the photo for the black and white isn't good enough to tell i'm afraid


----------



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

is this better??


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmm, looks boy to me but it is a little confusing


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd say boy too.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

agree does look like a male


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

My Mum took her boy in at 6 months to be neutered and discovered he was a she :laugh: are they really hard to tell normally as kittens ??


----------



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for all your comments xxx


----------



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

ultimately it doesn't really matter - just trying to think of names and don't want to have to change them when they come to be neutered. 
xxx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Angel pedigrees said:


> My Mum took her boy in at 6 months to be neutered and discovered he was a she :laugh: are they really hard to tell normally as kittens ??


I was wondering this exact thing! my siamese boy when i got him had very obvious 'bits'  no mistaking him for female and he was just under 13 weeks. now at 5 months they are massive!!


----------



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

That's the thing - at 13 weeks shouldn't it be pretty obvious that he is a boy??


----------



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello again!!!

They are now 16 weeks - and I am still convinced the black one is a girl...should the testicles not be showing by now??

Also - help with names please - pairs of names for boy and girl cats and two girls just incase.

Really want names for them as getting silly now - calling the tabby Missy and the other one - "the black one" !! 

Thank you!!!
xxx


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

had a poppy till 4 months old now got a porthos, a friend said to me, is a girl suposed to have balls? lmao


----------



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

This is what they look like - any help with names greatly appreciated!!

xxx


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

little s**t! is a commonly used name,,,, lol

all joking aside names are a very personal thing and often they just come to you. what are there personalitys like?


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

how about Tux for the black one since he looks like he's wearing a tuxedo?

p.s. Tux works girl or boy  lol


----------



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

I did think about tux....my sister has told me I would be very boring if I didn't name them as a duo - like Bonnie and Clyde etc. 

My husband had a cat years ago that his father called PITA standing for Pain In The Axx 

What are they like - well -

We have thought about Kipper, Kip, Kit, Sonny, Cooper, for the black and white one but I still think he is a she!!  He/She is gorgeous - was the runt of the litter and didn't eat at the rescue foster home so is half the size of his/her sister. Loves to play with his/her toys and likes to cuddle up with us. Very affectionate.

The tabby one is very adventurous and likes to carry her pink rabbit around that the kids gave her.  I think she will be bringing me lots of 'presents' when she eventually is allowed outside. She prefers to sit on her own and spread out. Have thought of Missy, Misty, Phoebe, Bo for her.

No names seem right and i feel ridiculous that they still don't have names yet.


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

lol, just wait till you have a pair of these runnign around,










then it will be pita lol


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

A friend of mine had cats that look just like yours, she called the small one Minnie and the big rambunctious boy Cooper.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Agree the black & white looks like a girl.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww they are cute,
How about Minstrel, ( think thats how you spell it,) or domino,_


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

if its bits are further up the body its a boy and if its further down its a girl.


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

they both look like girls to me


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Cagney for the beautiful black girl 
And obviously Lacey for the gorgeous tabby/white girl

Or Miss Molly and Miss Dolly 

They are really really lovely though


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

My husband said *Gin*ny for the tabby girl and Marti(ni) or Toni(c) for the black kitten as that could be a boy or girls name

I wonder where he gets these ideas...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lumboo said:


> My husband said *Gin*ny for the tabby girl and Marti(ni) or Toni(c) for the black kitten as that could be a boy or girls name
> 
> I wonder where he gets these ideas...


I like your hubby's way of thinking! Or is it your way of thinking?


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> I like your hubby's way of thinking! Or is it your way of thinking?


Great minds.....!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lumboo said:


> Great minds.....!


And fools...


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> And fools...


...or p*ssheads?

(I thought fools were suffered?....I'll go get the G&T and think about it later....)


----------



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have thought of gin and tonic - brother in laws cat is called ginny - so puts my husband off.  or marti(ni) Might have to work on him...


----------



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

Still no names - want to get them insured - and micro chipped when the are spade so need to decide on names - 

Pretty certain the black one is a girl - even though the veterinary nurse told me she was a boy - so two girl names please!! 

More names we have come up with are 
Hershey and Candy??
Candy and Flossie!
Tabitha for the tabby and don't know for the black one - bella?

You know I will get insurance - have names in my head for micro chipping and they'll both be boys!! 
xxx


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Kahlia for the black girl..it means black, well Kali does

Kohl?


----------



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

Have thought of Suki or Kali is good for the black one and Tabitha, Willow, Misty, Missy, Kiki

Phoebe for either - 

Think the black is definitely Suki or Kali now but haven't found the name that belongs to the tabby...


----------



## amber2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

They are officially named....at least until we are told they are in fact boys... 

Polly and Suki

Thank you for all your help. x


----------

